# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #842 nikolas, Βριλήσσια

## v.t.b.

Τελευταία Ενημέρωση: 17/02/2004

Κατηγορία κόμβου: Βχ

----------------------------------------

*Router Hardware:*

*CPU:* Pentium II 233Mhz
*RAM:* 192MB
*NIC:* 1x ANA-6944A (4-port)
1x Intel Pro/100+ Dual Port Server Adapter
1x Intel Pro/100+ Ethernet Adapter (w/ Des

*OS:* Gibraltar Linux 0.99.7a (debian Based)
*Routing Software:* zebra 0.92a-5

----------------------------------------

*Interfaces/links:*

*eth0:* bb to node ocean
*H/W:* Linksys WAP11
*essid:* awmn-799-842
*Antenna:* SD24 grid (tbr)
*Polarization:* Vertical
*Channel:* 10

*eth1:* Client Access
*H/W:* Cisco 352 AP
*essid:* awmn-nikolas
*Antenna:* Sector 120 degr.
*Polarization:* Vertical
*Channel:* 5


*eth3:* bb link to node stardust
*H/W:* dlink 900+ Rev C2 (tbr[0])
*essid:* awmn-842-706
*Antenna:* SD17 Grid 
*Polarization:* Vertical
*Channel:* 6 [1]

----------------------------------------

*Services:*

Τα Περισσότερα Services παρέχοντε μέσο του κόμβου #1576 vtb 
Αυτά που λειτουργούν τοπικά είναι ένας Cacheing DNS Server και DHCP Server για τους clients.

----------


## nvak

Ενημερώστε τη NodeDB να έχουμε μια σωστή εικόνα  ::

----------


## Nikolas

NodeDB entry Updated  ::  
Sorry for the delay

----------


## v.t.b.

Εργασία και χαρά σήμερα !!!

θα γίνουν οι διαδικασίες αλλαγής ιστού και πιθανά να μετακομίσουν και σε πιάτο τα bb links.

----------


## v.t.b.

Μετά την κακή χθεσινή μέρα, για το AP κόπηκε ο client salex γιατί η υλοποιούμενη σύνδεση ήταν κάκιστη. Αποτελέσματα: Το AP να έχει ανεβάσει CPU Load (20%), να έχει πέσει το troughput κάτω από το 1mbps και το rf τμήμα να παρουσιάζει μείωση από 4% μέχρι 7% , με κομμένο η μείωση περιορίζεται στο 2%.

Συμπέρασματα:

Τα hardware που λένε ότι μπορούν να παίξουν σωστά b+g και να έχουν απομόνωση μεταξύ των δύο προτοκόλλων είναι ένας απόλυτος μύθος.

Η άποψη της negear ότι οι νέοι driver της σε M$ περιβάλλον δουλεύουν σωστά την μείωση ισχύος είναι ένα ακόμα απατηλό όνειρο.

Επεί του παρόντος, clients με b+g εξοπλισμό δεν βλέπω να γίνονται δεκτοί (τουλάχιστον στο AP του nikola), δυστυχώς η παλιά λογική που λέει ότι όσα ποιο πολλά (features) υλοποιεί ένα hardware τόσα λιγότερα κάνει σωστά, επαληθεύεται ακόμα μια φορά.

Σ.Σ> Τα παραπάνω γράφονται, όχι για το "κράξιμο" η την δημιουργία έριδων αλλά γιατί θεωρώ χρήσιμο την δημοσίευση οποιουδήποτε συμπεράσματος/πειράματος.

----------

